# Installation PAE



## Saw (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello sorry if I'm wrong section
I bought a dedicated list the features you

Processor: intel i7 920
RAM: 8gb
OS: FreeBSD 7.2 32bit

now I want to install the PAE so that it reads the ram 8GB

I can say as I do to install the EAP?

thanks for your help


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and don't use PAE. Install the amd64 version of FreeBSD.


----------



## Saw (Jun 11, 2010)

but I can kindly explain the procedure to be done to install the PAE? thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

Sure, you will need to add *options PAE* to your kernel config and recompile.


----------



## Saw (Jun 11, 2010)

and can you tell me in detail how I do please? thanks and excuse the disturbance


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

Handbook: 8.5 Building and Installing a Custom Kernel


----------



## Saw (Jun 11, 2010)

thank you very much
so this is the procedure I have to do to install the PAE?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes.  You can either build a custom kernel based on GENERIC by adding *options PAE*.  Or, you can just compile the *PAE* kernel config file that ships with FreeBSD.

However, long-term, you are better off installing the 64-bit version of FreeBSD, as not all drivers will work with a PAE kernel, and things will not be as stable as a pure 32-bit (non-PAE) or pure 64-bit install.


----------



## HansWurst (Oct 24, 2010)

Is there an option to test if PAE is running on my drivers?


----------

